# Bass Fishing Blackwater



## RMfishing (Nov 9, 2016)

I will be fishing blackwater river this weekend. It's been a while since I have fished Blackwater about 2 years. Is the fishing any good right now? And should I be targeting bass in the main river or in some of the sloughs? If I'm not doing very good on Blackwater my plan is to run up to Yellow River. Are there any specific baits/lures that work good on these rivers this time of year?


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Just based on the reports I see - Go up yellow river first


----------



## diablojoe (Nov 28, 2016)

*Didn't catch anything*

My neighbor and I went out a couple of weekends ago and catch anything. We did see a bunch of schools of shad and thought that would be perfect for the bass but we didn't get anything. I have heard from others here in my neighborhood that it is hard to find the bass in Blackwater hopefully someone knows something here. I did catch one small bass in the Escambia River though the following weekend. Caught on a Paka Craw!!!


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

We used live menhaden in Blackwater a few weeks ago and caught ten one afternoon.


----------

